# How to get them to listen while excited?



## FuryanGoddess (Dec 26, 2009)

When she's all wound up, she doesn't listen to me for nothing. Then she starts to nip. I feel like I'm a failure at times on training her. I know she's just a baby, but I'm worried about the future. Maybe TOO much? It's hard to remember to just let them be a puppy!


----------



## Jason L (Mar 20, 2009)

I try to move around as much as possible when I work with Ike. For example, ask for a sit, he sits, mark/treat, run away from him going "come on, come on, Ike, let's go", he chases me and then when he gets to me, we do another sit, and then repeat. This way it feels like a game to him instead of training-training and he has an outlet for his energy while we do "obedience".


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Use a ball on a string tied to a short whip and play w/ your pup, let him/her win and play a bit of tug~ then take the ball and have the dog go into the position you want, pay the pup w/ the ball when pup is sitting, heeling, etc~ tug some more. Do it again, and again! Short sessions are best.
Fun and it doesn't lose the focus, wears the pup out, too!


----------



## Zisso (Mar 20, 2009)

FuryanGoddess-Sounds exactly my two year female that I got from a rescue!

When I go to put her collar on, she is so overly excited that it takes a lot of time. I will not put it on until she settles. When we go outside to play, she is so amped up that I can barely pick up a Cuz to throw so she has to settle before I throw it, and so on. In training, she wants to forge ahead of me, so I stop until she is in heel position and take one step at a time, click and treat if she stays in position. I also use Jasons video he posted the other day of using a wall, or in my case the fence line to keep her in position. There are sections of my yard that the fence is blocked and that is when she has to really think and we do a lot of starts/stops-clicks/treats. 

It is frustrating that she nips because others see it as a potential for trouble later; a potential bite waiting to happen, because she is like this more so with strangers. We go to a herding class where it is totally not accepted and I am able to get some help with her problem. She is a hard dog which does not help too. I almost posted for help with her nipping problem last night!! One other problem I have is that she is a taller girl so keeping her in position is also hard, even with a one foot lead! 

Your girl is still young so you will get it with much more ease than us! Enjoy her puppy antics while you can


----------



## BlackPuppy (Mar 29, 2007)

Even to this day Balto turns into a dervish when I put his collar on to go out. It's my own fault for not insisting on cooperation. 

Now, if there's a squirrel that's got his attention, that's a different story. For that I need to work with him under distraction more often. But how often is there a convenient squirrel that will come and go at my bidding. DOH!


----------



## FuryanGoddess (Dec 26, 2009)

I'm sick of getting bit and nipped too. I'm talking about when she's mostly burning around the house and trying to jump on my kids. That's when I don't know what to do. I know she's just trying to play, but my youngest is only 3 1/2 and can easily be knocked down. He's the one that loves dogs the most. Wants to play w/ her, it's funny, he's better w/ adult shepherds LOL. He'll walk right up to one, but a puppy, he's kinda nervous. 

As for enjoying puppy antics, I got brusies all over my calves from her nipping LOL. Dang puppy teeth. Two down, lots more to go. *sigh*


----------



## FuryanGoddess (Dec 26, 2009)

> Quote:But how often is there a convenient squirrel that will come and go at my bidding. DOH!


At my house... every time I take her outside there is a bird or a squirrel or a heard of deer! You'd think I lived in the middle of nowhere but the turnpike runs right behind my house!

She also listens to the ground and pounces and tries to dig. I think we have lots of moles around here. She must hear them.


----------



## Samba (Apr 23, 2001)

I couldn't let my German Shepherd puppies run about with the kids when both were small. My kids now grown can tell you some stories! It comes down to proper management until the pup grows.

I know people think a wild, biting puppy means a wild, biting adult. I have never ever experienced that in a German Shepherd. Mine all grew to be admirable dogs who were very careful with children. They never bite us to play and would be offended if you suggested such.

The puppy stage like this is characteristic of the breed. You can't really train it out of them without risk of damaging your relationship and your good dog of the future. 

Redirect the play. Give the puppy room to play and exercise where it is safe. Keep the pup away from kids when excited and wanting to romp. Be prepared to live through ankle bitin' stage until it passes with time.


----------



## Bcannie (Jul 8, 2009)

I found that when my crazy girl gets really wound up that if I let her drag a light lead it gives me something to grab while I redirect her and she seems to calm a little just knowing she has it on. Also, teaching her the "drop it" command and "leave it" has helped quite a bit. And when none of this works..... time out.


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

My twins were also 3 1/2 when Otto was that age. My DD has an ear piercing shriek, she taught him not to nip her simply by shrieking NO OTTO DON"T BITE ME and walking away. Otto has grown to adore my DD, he might take her stuffed animal to get her attention but nibble on her, nope he'd never do it again.

Her twin brother was successful in redirecting Otto with a tug. My younger son plays with Otto often, they have a great relationship based on Otto be nice to boy, boy throw Otto ball. Otto really like ball.

My oldest was the hardest to teach, he'd scream MOM OTTO IS BITING ME, try to run away. The kid is stubborn, just yesterday the 20 month old puppy stole his glove (that the boy should have put away), I have to get involved. They have relationship issues that we're still working on. I could go on about them but I won't.


----------

